# Bootowanie linuX-gamers z GRUB2

## sq9sho

Cześć. Mam problem z bootowaniem linuX-gamers z GRUB2. Uruchamianie zatrzymuje się w momencie wyszukiwania urządzenia bootowania /dev/disk/by-label/lglive-097. Parametry kernela wyciągnąłem z obrazu *.iso. Pliki konfiguracyjne załączam poniżej.

lglive-0.9.7-i686-hybrid-big.iso

/syslinux/syslinux.cfg:

```
DEFAULT vesamenu.c32

PROMPT 0

MENU TITLE live.linuX-gamers 0.9.7

MENU BACKGROUND /lglive/boot/splash.png

TIMEOUT 300

F1 info.txt

F2 lanboot.txt

MENU WIDTH 78

MENU MARGIN 4

MENU ROWS 5

MENU VSHIFT 2

MENU HELPMSGROW 22

MENU HELPMSGENDROW 24

# Refer to http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/Doc/menu

MENU COLOR border       30;44   #40ffffff #a0000000 std

MENU COLOR title        1;36;44 #90f00000 #a0000000 std

MENU COLOR sel          7;37;40 #e0ffffff #20ffffff all

MENU COLOR unsel        37;44   #50ffffff #a0000000 std

MENU COLOR help         37;40   #c0ffffff #a0000000 std

MENU COLOR timeout_msg   37;40   #80ffffff #00000000 std

MENU COLOR timeout      1;37;40 #c0ffffff #00000000 std

MENU COLOR msg07        37;40   #90ffffff #a0000000 std

MENU COLOR tabmsg       31;40   #30ffffff #00000000 std

LABEL lglive

TEXT HELP

For general info on live.linuX-gamers, please press F1

ENDTEXT

MENU LABEL Boot live.linux-gamers

LINUX /lglive/boot/i686/vmlinuz26

APPEND initrd=/lglive/boot/i686/lglive.img lang=en locale=en_US.UTF-8 archisobasedir=lglive archisolabel=lglive-097 rw_branch_size=25%

# Next line is for PXE booting, don't uncomment or remove it.

#IPAPPEND 3

LABEL normal

MENU LABEL Normal boot

COM32 chain.c32

APPEND hd0 0

LABEL memtest

MENU LABEL Run Memtest86+ (RAM test)

LINUX /lglive/boot/memtest

LABEL reboot

MENU LABEL Reboot

COM32 reboot.c32

LABEL poweroff

MENU LABEL Power Off

COMBOOT poweroff.com

ONTIMEOUT lglive
```

/etc/grub.d/40_custom:

```
menuentry "lglive-0.9.7-i686-hybrid-big.iso" {

   set cmdline="initrd=lglive.img lang=en locale=en_US.UTF-8 archisobasedir=lglive archisolabel=lglive-097 rw_branch_size=25%"

   loopback loop (hd0,msdos4)/image/lglive-0.9.7-i686-hybrid-big.iso

   linux  (loop)/lglive/boot/i686/vmlinuz26 $cmdline isoloop=/image/lglive-0.9.7-i686-hybrid-big.iso

   initrd (loop)/lglive/boot/i686/lglive.img

}
```

Dziękuję z góry za rozwiązanie mojego problemu.

Pozdrawiam Czesław SQ9SHO.

----------

